# David King Basses



## phaeded0ut (Jan 13, 2010)

Dear all,

This guy has been around for a little bit of time and is DAMN talented. I've had a fretless 6-string of his with a sasafras body and claro walnut tops for a few years and have always been in love with this particular instrument. I know that going headless is not everyone's cup of tea. Mine has a pair of soap bar Bartolini pickups and Bartolini 3 band EQ.

David King Bass Guitars

















Hope that you enjoy the pictures and information.


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice! Digging the headless as the headstock is the worst bit of the design IMHO. The single cut with a headless neck would be awesome.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 13, 2010)

Saw these on Talkbass a while back. That one with the Q Tuner and the trem looks really nice.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 13, 2010)

That quilted single cut 6 with the whammy...YUM!!!!!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 14, 2010)

If you get the chance, check out his site, he does do the mix and match thing; his prices aren't overly grotesque and he's fairly happening in turn-around times. The options are well, pretty amazing! 

Would've loved to have had one of these D series with Lane Poor's in it. Sigh... 

Again, it is one of the most comfortable instruments I've ever played, super thin neck and ludicrously fast action. Love that bass guitar! The integrated thumb rest is just awesome. Check out his different galleries, wood options and electronics options/suggestions.


----------

